# New set of REW measurements for SVS PB-2000



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

I received my new mic for the Antimode 8033 EQ, along with a mic amp, and re-did some measuring. For some strange reason, I could not get REW to output a signal to measure my sub response (strange because I did not change anything about my sound card settings or calibration and I used the same input and volume setting on my AVR as for my last set of measurements). Instead, I had to rely on the AVR's test tones, so this may not prove as accurate. still, the results look promising and I will give myself a few days of listening before making any further tests regarding placement and EQ.

Below are several sets of measurements. I applied a 1/6 octave smoothing so it resembled what I got automatically with my previous REW measurements.

The first is the SVS by itself, 1/3 in from left front corner along front wall (all SVS measurements are at same placement and all PV900 measurements have the PV900 immediately to my left, next to my chair). As you can see, still a major hump centred at around 20hz.

The second shows (with the blue trace) the SVS with the 8033 EQ engaged. The hump is down, but not out.

The third shows (with slightly different tint of blue trace) the SVS and the PV900, with no EQ applied. There is more output across the board, as expected, and the hump is now rounder but no tamer.

The fourth shows (with the pinkish/purplish trace) the SVS and the PV900, with EQ applied. Still a bit too much output below 40 hz (in theory--I'm about to test how it sounds), but a much flatter response overall. Certainly better than what I started out with. Now to find out if somewhat decent measurements equal good sound.


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Found the sound output issue. Had the wrong input selected on the AVR. :duh: Too much to do to remeasure tonight. Will try later in the week.

ETA: Decided to measure tonight anyway--curiosity got the best of me.

Now, with 8033 mic and using the correct AVR input :laugh: here's what I got:

One: SVS by itself, no EQ.

Two: SVS no EQ vs. with EQ. Flattens 20-40hz (as expected/hoped for) and narrows, but deepens, the null at around 43hz.

Three: Both subs with no EQ vs. SVS alone with EQ. Cures the null at 43 or so hz but the peak centred at 20 hz is back.

Four: Both subs with EQ vs both subs without EQ. (the green trace was taken at a higher volume, so I'd ignore the apparent gain in output) Best of both worlds. The flattened response from 20-40hz is back (like it was with SVS alone with EQ) AND the nasty null at 43hz is pretty much gone.

Time to see if the graphs translate into better SQ.


----------

